# Old Barn



## GFFARMS (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello, I am new to all of this so please don’t make fun... lol Ok I have an old barn that I was thinking about turning in to either an area for my heifers to calve or for a working facility? Has anyone done this with either? Bad idea? I use one half of it to feed them grain so they can come in outa the weather and eat..


----------



## Arky (Jan 17, 2018)

Im new too, but is it big enough to use it for both? Half working area half calving/ stalls?


----------

